# Super Sale?



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I just noticed this ad in the new Garen Railways for a Super Sale on Aristo 40 foot boxcars under Rolling Stock Riot. Reg. $104.00, Sale $39.99, SUPER SALE $44.99 EA. Are things so bad, retailers skip on proof reading, in order to make a buck?
* Fil
*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe its the same advertising agency thats handling the Borders fire sale. I found at one store Lego Architecture series model of F.W. Wrights Fallingwater on clearance sale blow out for $89. Then two weeks later saw the same Lego set at Barnes & Noble for $79....regular price no less. But both were still WAY cheaper than Ebay.


----------

